
Inside the Extreme Machine That Mimics Bombs and Black Holes - sdomino
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/inside-extreme-machine-mimics-bombs-black-holes/
======
junkblocker
I was expecting the article to be able a supercomputer simulating these
events. Pleasantly surprised to find an actual physical/physics based machine.

